# Signiture ID.



## Newbflat (May 9, 2016)

A friend just sent me this photo of a knife he might buy and I'm lost on who the maker is on this one. 

https://seattlebill.smugmug.com/Other/Knives-razors/n-nnvcBC/i-P4t5qjR/A


----------



## dreamwalker (Sep 15, 2016)

Ryusen Damascus vg10

http://www.epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=138


----------

